# Correct Grade of Gearbox oil Ford 2000



## dog-and-tractor

afternoon all, i wonder if anyone can confirm the correct Gearbox oil i should be purchasing form my Ford 2000 (1969 model)
i was going to purchase 7 litres of EP 80/90W gearbox oil.
the manual advises an old Ford reference of ESN-M2C77A. is there a conversion to current oil for this ?

Ive been told i may need Hypoid oil for this age of tractor 

any help on advising me correctly appreciated


----------



## Hacke

Last thing first, do not use hypoid oil in your transmission.
The only use of hypoid oil on your tractor is in the steering gearbox (at bottom of steering column).

My Operator's Manual (Ford original) says M2C-85-A for transmission/rear axle.
Of course you can use a modern transmission oil for the gearbox, but you need to check that is suitable.
The "EP" may mean that there are additives that is not good for your gearbox.

Best choice is to use an oil of type UTF (Universal Tractor Fluid) or UTTO (Universal Tractor Transmission Oil).
You use these types both for transmission and rear axle (hydraulics).

Most brands have them.
New Holland's oil can be found here: http://www.datateck.com.au/lube/FuchsNewHollandAusFarm/Default.asp
By the way, you need 12.5 Litres for the trans and 24 Litres for the rear axle.

Under "TRANSMISSION OILS (UTTO)" at: http://www.flitalia.it/en/agricoltura/ambra/component/option,com_dspcatprod/Itemid,15/
you will find "AMBRA MULTI G", that is the one they would sell to you. Check the specifications and see that they do not bother to refere to old specs. I take that as it does not matter, a modern UTTO or UTF is of a higher quality than all the old specs demands.


----------



## dog-and-tractor

Hacke, as usual you have been very helpful and accurate. i called into a local stockist (Unipart) they were confused over 10w/30 for gear oil. i rang New Holland who still have the factory not far from me, neither could help me .a little bit of internet searching i have come up with a UK makers "comma" EP80W90 . after ordering !, i re checked your advice on the addidtive EP . how much at risk of damage would this be ?. and i did go on to then search UTTO oils, which compares with the original spec. im hoping the more advanced modern fuels may keep my transmission out of danger, wish i had read over your posting twice !


----------



## Hacke

First, I try to avoid oil discussions. They are often like trying to convert someone from one religion to another. I do not know enough to make my own decisions and have therefore decided to make sure what oil to use via manufacturers of equipment and oil, and stick to that.

However, the SAE 10W-30 in specifications for the UTTO from Ambra is in fact a viscosity for engine oil. It differs from SAE viscosity for gear oil.
Look at this: http://www.upmpg.com/drivetrain/gearlube/index.html
and this: http://www.doolittleoil.com/sites/default/files/visc_0.jpg

My Operator's Manual says "M2C-85-A or SAE 20W/30 or SAE 80 EP"
SAE 20W/30 is a multigrade engine oil
SAE 80 EP is a singlegrade gear oil

Engine oils in those days did not have the same additives as today, and could be used in gear box and hydraulic system.
EP additives in those days were not the same as today.

Well, the possible damage is one of those things that are discussed without ending. Some claim that modern additives may harm brass and other non-ferrous material in the gearbox. I do not know and do not bother, because I follow the recommendations.


----------



## dog-and-tractor

wisely put Hacke, you get my vote each time. i know a little on oil viscosity , it being my trade in industrial heating. but a little bit of knowledge as im sure you know is dangerous. manufacturer spec is there for a reason quite rightly. it is just a small mine field cross reffering to an oil someone local stocks. i have contacted the oil manufacturer i found on line, they are based not to far from me in the UK, as new holland in Basildon could not suggest local stockist, i thought asking someone in an oil company with several years in chemical mechanical engineering can give me peace of mind. im awaitng a call and they seem helpful (comma oils) for info. to anyone else reading on this post, information as per makers spec is 'gospel', if i find out any precise points from the oil manufactuer i contacted i will post.


----------



## Lasagneman

That Ford 2000 you have, do you have any problems with the gearbox? The one I have seems to have a hick up in the linkage and needs to be opened and reset, it's a bit of a pain really, but I've heard that this is a failing common with this model (a '69 ford 2000)


----------



## dog-and-tractor

Re the gear box linkage issue, I assume you are having to remove the gear lever plate ? It has been suggested to me that you could extend with a small piece of weld to the end of the gear lever / rod immediately below the lever plate? However I'm not sure as it looks to be hardened steel though and can't see it wearing much at all ever. Changing gear whilst in motion is certainly a sure way to disengage the linkage on this age of tractor I would add if not obvious ? Hope that helps


----------

